# Ich krieg bei mir zuhause nichts auf die Reihe(Windows XP)



## Guest (1. Sep 2005)

So hey, ich wollte mich auch mal in die Netzwerkprogrammierung einarbeiten (Chat etc...)
und wollte 1.mal ein paar Übungen machen, in meiner Schule hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, jedoch zuhause an meinem Windows XP WS gar nichts.
Kann das irgendwie an ner Firewall liegen oder so?
Ich habe eigentlich nur nen kleinen Echo-Server mit Client auf Localhost geschrieben...und er bekommt keine Verbindung sondern wirft eine NoFoundConnectionException oder so ähnlich.

Ich habe den Code leider nicht hier, jedoch habe ich auch schon simple Beispiele geschrieben, z.T: sogar abgetippt doch bei mir funzt die Netzwerkprogrammierung rein gar nicht.
Selbst wenn ich den DayTime-Service abrufen will, bekommt er nichts auf die Reihe und hängt sich auf.

So meine Frage: Warum?
Könnte es an einer Windows Internen FireWall liegen?
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich etwas an localhost schicke?
Würd das schon Windows-Intern gefiltert oder 1. auf Netzwerk-Protokoll Schicht?
Oder ist bei der XP WS  Version das Dienst Programmieren deaktiviert...???
Fragen über Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


mfg GagamehlO


----------



## Mag1c (2. Sep 2005)

Moin,

das klingt verdammt nach FW (kenne die XP-Firewall nicht). Schalte die doch zum testen einfach mal aus.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2005)

Wo schalte ich die denn aus?
Im I-Exploerer gibt es glaube ich ja auch die Möglichkeit, aber die hat doch dann auch nur was mit dem I-Exploer zu tun oder?
Aber wofür braucht man für nen Browser ne FireWall?

Nächste frage, wenn es an der der Firewall liegen sollte, dann wäre es natürlich dämlich wenn ich ein Spiel schreibe was dann eventuell auf anderen Windows Rechnern nicht läuft.

kann ja mal am Montag hier Code einfügen der bei mir zuhause nicht funzt.

mfg GagamehlO


----------



## lin (2. Sep 2005)

Mit dem SP2 hat WinXP ne integrierte FW bekommen. Die kannst du unter der Systemeinstellung ausschalten. Allerdings ist dir davon abzuraten, dich ohne FW im Internet zu bewegen. Reicht wahrscheinlich wenn du die entsprechenden Ports öffnest (ps. könnte auch ein Router sein oder sonstwas der die entsprechende Verbindung nicht erlaubt). Falls du das beim win-FW nicht Einstellen kannst, postest du dir halt ne Freeware Firewall aus em I-net, gibt ja einige, z.B. ZoneAlarm.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Sep 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo schalte ich die denn aus?



Über das Symbol in der Taskleiste, oder die Optionen deiner Netzwerkverbindung, oder die Systemsteuerung.



> Im I-Exploerer gibt es glaube ich ja auch die Möglichkeit, aber die hat doch dann auch nur was mit dem I-Exploer zu tun oder?Aber wofür braucht man für nen Browser ne FireWall?



Der IE hat keine eigene Firewall.



> Nächste frage, wenn es an der der Firewall liegen sollte, dann wäre es natürlich dämlich wenn ich ein Spiel schreibe was dann eventuell auf anderen Windows Rechnern nicht läuft.



Das ist bei beinahe jedem Netzwerk-Game so. Dafür gibt man eben an welche Ports in welcher Richtung für welche Protokolle (ICMP, TCP, UDP) benötigt werden und man stellt sich seine Firewall eben entsprechend ein. Wenn man mal schaut wer alles CounterStrike und World of Warcraft zockt, scheinen die meisten das hinzubekommen 
Außerdem fragen Software-Firewalls bei neuen Anwendungen, ob man für diese den Zugriff erlauebn soll oder nicht. Die MS-Firewall ist aber kaum den Namen wert. Man sollte sich was ordentliches besorgen.. von Symantec oder so.


----------



## lin (2. Sep 2005)

Symantec Norton Personal Firewall 2005 _teuer_
Zonelabs ZoneAlarm _freeware_

Und hier kannst du soweit ich weiss noch deine Firewall testen (ohne Gewähr): http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2005)

Danke leutz, mein Rechner ist aber gar nicht im welt weitem Netz angeschlossen.
Ich möchte Testweise nur einen Client und einen Server schreiben, der Server auf Localhost Port 1200 ( Hab nachgeguckt ist frei, habe aber sonst auch schon andere Portnummern > 200 getestet )
ist ein EchoServer, der nur das wiedergibt was der Client an ihn geschickt hat.
Im Prinzip sinnlos ist aber 1.mal nur Testweise.

...mist habe schon wieder den Quelltext vergessen, werde es demnächst tun.


mfg GagagmehlO


----------



## KISS (6. Sep 2005)

hast du ueberhaupt ein netzwerkadapter? afair hat windows nur nen local loop wenn man ein netzwerk hat, ansonnsten muss man erst einen treiber installieren der einem dann den local loop als virtuelles netzwerk vorgauckelt


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2005)

mhm...schau ich mal nach

mfg GagamehlO


----------

